# MOH's Question



## ShellieSulzberger (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you tell me if you can bill multiple units of 17313?

I have a provider who billed 17313 x 4, 17314 x 2, 15400 x 1, 11100 and 11101 x 3

He documented MOH's superior right ankle 1.7 initial size and 2.1 final size - he documented Stage I - the tumor 1.7 was debulked and the peripheral and deep margins excised.... tissue was divided into two specimens, color coded,and mapped.  sections were frozen, cut and stained by the MOH's technican. Microscopic exam of the tissue revealed tumor persisting in none of the specimens.  Separate note for the xenograft

MOH"s on the right inferior ankle - 1.7 initial and 2.5 final size. he documented Stage I - the tumor 1.7 was debulked and the peripheral and deep margins excised.... tissue was divided into one specimen, color coded,and mapped.  sections were froze, cut and stained by the MOH's technican. Microscopic exam of the tissue revealed tumor persisting in one of the specimens.  STAGE II - pt returned to operative suite and another specimen was taken frozen.....Separate note for the xenograft

MOH's right posterior calf - four specimens for stage I and then one specimen for stage II

Can you help us identify how to code the MOH"s procedures and units?

please e-mail me directly at: ssulzberger@ccipro.net


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2009)

you should not bill these codes with units.  It looks as though you have 3 first stage and two second stage MOHs neither with more than 5 tissue blocks. The MOHs is coded as a 17313, 17313 59, 17313 59, 17314, 17314 59 each with only 1 unit.  I cannot advise on the xenograft as the note is not here and I see no documentation to support the 11100 or the 11101 codes.


----------



## hkatie (Dec 29, 2009)

The only difference I would make from the above reply is I would code the 17314 in units (2), as it is an add-on code.  We've been successful with Medicare and commercial payers alike submitting the codes like this:

17313
17313-59
17313-59
17314 x 2

Best,

Katie Hanninen, CPC, CPCD


----------

